# Vektorgrafik für T-Shirt - Farbenproblem



## evolution1985 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Bereich mit dieser Frage...
Ich soll das Logo unseres Vereins ins richtige Format bringen damit es in einem Spreadshirtshop verkauft werden kann.

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Die Farbe weiß in der Schrift soll tatsächlich weiß sein und am Shirt in weiß geflockt werden und nicht transparent oder "leer", so dass quasi statt dem weiß die Farbe des Shirts zu sehen ist. Ich arbeite mit Illustrator CS3 und frage nun, wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann?

Ich hoffe ich hab mich verständlich ausgedrückt und danke für eure Hilfe. Die Datei ist im Attachment.


----------



## ink (27. Mai 2009)

Moin
So wie ich das sehe sollten die das so gedruckt bekommen.
Bei der Abgabe musst du auch die Farbanzahl angeben, so dass sie es sich denken werden.
http://www.spreadshirt.net/de/DE/Service/Hilfe-1328/categoryId/46/articleId/35

Ich weiß nicht wie es mit der Strichstärke aussieht, da fragst du, wie immer, am Besten die Drucker 

mfg


----------



## evolution1985 (28. Mai 2009)

Hab ich gemacht, interessanterweise haben die es allerdings nicht so gemacht. Werd mich mal mit denen in Kontakt setzen.


----------



## smileyml (28. Mai 2009)

Mir scheint, als  ob du beim D, O und C etwas unsauber gearbeitet hast. Bei diesen drei Buchstaben sieht man nämlich seltsamerweise im weiß der Buchstaben etwas Orange?

Du solltest auch noch mit dem Drucker abklären, ob RGB oder CMYK sinnvoller ist um deine Wunschfarben zu erreichen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2009)

Flock gedruckt, nicht per Flockfolie.. ?!

Letztlich gibst Du beim siebdruckartigen Arbeiten eine Vektorform vor, die sich klar unterscheidet, also schwarzer Hintergrund und weißes Objekt, soweit Siebe immer noch belichtet werden 

Und ein Farbmuster solltest Du Dir auch anschauen, damit die Farbe die Richtige ist, also HKS, Pantone öÄ.

Ruf da mal an  mfg chmee


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

ich habe die datei angeschaut. das größte problem ist, dass hinter dem motiv noch ein weißer viereck platziert ist (der so groß wie das gesamte motiv ist, also ca. 20/20cm), den musst du unbedingt entfernen, sonst wird er mitgeplottet/mitgedruckt.
das motiv muss unbedingt die endgröße haben, 20cm scheinen hier eher klein für ein t-shirt zu sein, vielleicht noch um 5 cm vergrößern?

die datei ist im rgb-farbmodus angelegt, das ist kein druckmodus. den farmodus muss man auf cmyk umstellen (bearbeiten > farben bearbeiten>cmyk), wobei die farben komischerweise als cmyk definiert sind. 
ich würde, wenn möglich, zuerst alles mit dem drucker klären, wenn sie die farben als pantone für plott brauchen, dann müssen sie wieder neu definiert werden, auch die weissen buchstaben als weiss "global" und nicht als 0%cmyk.

ich hoffe geholfen zu haben.
schönen abend noch.


----------



## smileyml (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo "vectorprofi",

nicht nur das du vieles des bereits gesagten wiederholt hast, zudem hast du auch noch alles durchgängig klein geschrieben.
Damit verstösst du gegen die hier geltende Netiquette, der du bei deiner Registrierung zugestimmt hast. Ich bitte dich in Zukunft darauf zu achten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## ink (31. Mai 2009)

@vectorprofi
Beachte bitte die Netiquette bezüglich deiner durchgehenden Kleinschreibung!

Und seit wann sind Farbprofile für Folienplotte wichtig?


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Liebe Kollegen, ich bin hier seltener Gast und noch ungeübt im "Beiträge schreiben"

Vieles wiederholt, ja, aber auch etwas entdeckt, was niemandem von euch aufgefallen ist 

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Entschuldigt mich noch einmal, ich hab was vergessen: ja, Flockfarbe ist immer als Sonderfarbe anzugeben (ob Pantone oder HKS, etc). 
In dem obigen Beispiel wären drei noch zu definieren.


----------



## chmee (1. Juni 2009)

In beiden Fällen, ob Druck oder Folie, ist Beides essentiell, einfach, um sich den Streß mit Farbe und Qualität zu ersparen :

1. Als Vektordatei erstellen, abgeben
2. Farbe als genormten Wert abgeben, Folien und auch gemischte Farben werden anhand von HKS, Pantone etc. besser getroffen, CMYK oder RGB sind Näherungswerte.

Also wie immer, beim Dienstleister melden 

mfg chmee


----------

